# Seatrout/Weakfish Jerkbait Colors



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

This is not meant as a promotional plug in anyway, but I thought any sea trout anglers might find this interesting. Capt. Mike Anderson, a friend of mine who has the Reel Animals TV show and radio shows down here in Florida in the Tampa Bay area, now has a D.O.A. trout pack available.

He picks these colors as his favorite winter time speckled trout D.O.A jerkbait colors for fishing down here in Florida.










The five colors are: Rootbeer/Chartreuse Tail, New Penny, Pearl, Morning Glory, and Glow/Gold Rush Belly.

I'm not sure I would have picked the pearl color for winter, but the rest I definitely agree with and use all the time.

I'm kind of interested what colors of baits you guys in other areas of the country use for sea trout and weakfish.

If anyone is interested in more info. I wrote a column at my newspaper site. 

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/13585/reel-animals-d-o-a-trout-kit-now-available-photos/


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gotta add the silver mullet and electric chicken.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Smooth--Electric Chicken is definitely another color I use in the winter and also in very cloudy or dark water. Down in Pine Island Sound and around Matlacha and the Caloosahatchee River, an area with dark water with a lot of river runoff, that is my go-to color.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Interesting. Gonna have to give them a try up here.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SnookMook said:


> Smooth--Electric Chicken is definitely another color I use in the winter and also in very cloudy or dark water. Down in Pine Island Sound and around Matlacha and the Caloosahatchee River, an area with dark water with a lot of river runoff, that is my go-to color.


Works well in the surf. Give the silver mullet a try inshore if you haven't.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Smooth--I agree that Silver Mullet is definitely a good color as well. What color jig heads do you prefer with these baits. That's a whole 'nother topic we could get into.

If anybody's interested in these other colors we're talking about, here's the link to D.O.A.'s color chart. 

http://www.doalures.com/store/index.cfm/category/65/pak.cfm


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Now we need to talk size. 2" will catch a big fish as a 5" will keep a 10". you guys figure that one out , let me know. It is and always be fishing.


----------



## miamimerida (Aug 30, 2010)

*Ditto*

on the electric chicken. I like the bass assasin.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

rattler said:


> Now we need to talk size. 2" will catch a big fish as a 5" will keep a 10". you guys figure that one out , let me know. It is and always be fishing.


I like the paddle tails over the split tails, and they only make one size paddle tail. 



SnookMook said:


> Smooth--I agree that Silver Mullet is definitely a good color as well. What color jig heads do you prefer with these baits. That's a whole 'nother topic we could get into.
> 
> If anybody's interested in these other colors we're talking about, here's the link to D.O.A.'s color chart.
> 
> http://www.doalures.com/store/index.cfm/category/65/pak.cfm


I don't think it matters a whole lot THB. I start with red, hot pink, green chartreuse, or maybe white. If I have time to kill I'll paint my heads multicolored like this crappie jig. Just cause I can.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

IMHO, the number 1 color for Spec Trout in North Carolina in the 3-5" plastic grub/minnow style softbait is:

Green with redhead jig. 

Shade of green: bright lime green, dark green, bright charteuse green, any combonation of green with or without sparkles.


----------



## Scopolamine (Apr 13, 2010)

I like hot chicken and chicken on a chain saltwater assassin on east and west matagorda bay in Texas. I also like lime tiger in gulp. or pearl white.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not really winter fishing but more late fall, chartreuse has been my best color with new penny a close second the electric chicken and I like a red jig head.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

SOOOOO!!!! The answer IS???? ALL OF THEM!!!!!. I have seen 5-10 guys on the beach "bailing" 10-12" trout and all were throwing the same thing. Thats catching. Some body like me walks up and goes way different and leaves the beach with 20"+. If you don't try something else, thats up to you.:fishing:


----------

